# Circuitos integrados equivalentes?



## DAPROTON (Feb 28, 2009)

Hola ! Muy buenas.

Como podría saber los circuitos equivalentes a otros ? Un ejemplo, necesito saber si el IC 741 lo podría reemplazar por el IC  LM 386. Servirían ? El 741 es facil de encontrar? Gracias.


----------



## mabauti (Feb 28, 2009)

> Como podria saber los circuitos equivakentes a otros?


basicamente guitae por las hojas de datos



> IC 741 lo prodria reemplazar por el IC LM 386. Servirian?


no recomendaria reemplazar el 741 por el 386 y viceversa



> el 741 es facil de encontrar?


el 741 es de los IC mas conocidos en la electronica no debes batallar demasiado para hallarlo, buscalo tambien como uA741 o LM741. Te puede servir el TL081, descraga la hoja de datos para mas información.


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok muchísimas gracias, dónde encontrar esas hojas que mencionas? Gracias por todo.


----------



## Cacho (Feb 28, 2009)

DAPROTON dijo:
			
		

> Como podria saber los circuitos equivakentes a otros? un ejemplo, necesito saber si el IC 741 lo prodria reemplazar por el IC   LM 386. Servirian? el 741 es facil de encontrar? gracias.



Cómo encontrar reemplazos, ya Mabauti te lo dijo: Datasheet y analizar caractreísticas. No hay otra.
Por otro lado, el 741 es el reemplazo de casi todos los demás por ser de lo más común y barato que podés encontrar, aunque no es un AO sobresaliente en prestaciones si se lo compara con los actuales. En el caso de querer reemplazarlo, casi cualquier operacional simple te va a servir en la enorme mayoría de los casos. 
Los TL061, 071 y 081 son reemplazos comunes y con entrada FET (la del 741 es BJT). Para mantener la misma entrada, NE5534 u otro similar. Ah, el LM386 no es un reemplazo para el 741 el 99,9% de las veces. Y en el 0,1% restante, va a dar resultados bastante malos.

Saludos


----------



## DAPROTON (Feb 28, 2009)

ok muxisimas gracias a los dos!


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Mar 5, 2009)

Daproton,baja a tu escritorio la version actualizada de la pag. de remplazos y caracteristicas ''NTE'',solo debes registrarte y lo ejecutas   http://nte01.nteinc.com/webforms.nsf/qcsignin?openform  una vez ejecutado e instalado ve a la casilla ''search'',ubicada en el extremo superior izq..,se abre una nueva ventana en cuya casilla colocas el elem.que te preocupa y se desplegaran remplazos directos con su NTE correspondiente y su visualizacion en pdf.


----------



## piposman (Nov 3, 2009)

remplazo del 4558 por otro que no sea simetrico , o no se utilice con fuente partida


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 3, 2009)

piposman dijo:


> remplazo del 4558 por otro que no sea simetrico , o no se utilice con fuente partida


¿ Y por que no empleas el 4558 con fuente simple ?
¿ Para que es ?


----------



## piposman (Nov 8, 2009)

hola muchas gracias , es para un dvd para que funcione con 12v . este como tiene en su amplificador una fuente simetrica no podia ajustarlo a el nuevo fomato.la verdad es que yo lo pense pero al decirle al vendedor el me dijo que era diferencial y necesita una fuente simetrica. saludos


----------



## Julc97 (Ene 14, 2021)

Puedo sustituir un circuito integrado 4558 por dos cosas lm386


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2021)

Julc97 dijo:


> Puedo sustituir un circuito integrado 4558 por dos cosas lm386


 
Gracias por afirmarlo y brindar ese dato tan importante !


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Ene 14, 2021)

Julc97 dijo:


> Puedo sustituir un circuito integrado 4558 por dos cosas lm386


!Nin en los sueños !
Creo que no sapes lo que es una hoja de datos técnicos , deberias buscar saper!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2021)

Julc97 dijo:


> Puedo sustituir un circuito integrado 4558 por dos cosas lm386


¡ Que bueno !, Gracias por el aporte   

Cuando pueda lo pruebo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2021)

Parece que "novandar" con esas "dos cosas"


----------



## Don Plaquetin (Ene 15, 2021)

Hola, dejando de lado la co*a No es el reemplazo ni medio, pero si es cierto que a la hora de usar como preamplificador prefiero mil veces el 386 que el 4885 por el tema de ganancia cuando de proyecto personal se trata... ojo a tema de costo y trabajo para clientes obvio que el 4885 aunque prefiero el TL082. Solo eso.. por lo demás no me hago cargo de la peña. 

saludo ** )


----------

